# N1XON's Bag Seed Grow!



## N1XONâ¢ (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello everybody it's N1XON here with my first indoor grow.

I started to germ my seeds two days ago and Im going to transplant them into soil tomorrow. 

So far I have a 400watt HPS light set up in my attic where is unfinished and I had to drill a whole up to it for electricity. I am also going to put the light on a timer I have for 18/6, and I have a thermometer and humidifier I am also going to set up. I have PH test strips. And I am going to buy distilled water for the plants.  

Okay here are the plans that I have so far if Im missing something you all can help . Okay so I have like 10 seeds that are germinating and I plan to put them in soil tomorrow. I have peat moss and pearllite that I am going to mix in with the soil. I have a 400watt HID I have set on chains (I think that is enough light for now). We have about 10'x5'x5' that much space up there to use but I would like to keep it as confined as I can. I have six 6x4 pots.
I want to do a Stealth grow and I plan on doing 4-6 plants and if some turn out to be male then I can always get rid of them and focus on the ones that are left.


Remember this is my first indoor grow and I can use as much help as I can get.

  -----
  What kind of water soluble fertilizer should I get that I can get in a store?
  Is that enough light?
  Did I miss anything?


----------



## smokybear (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi there nixon. Good to see you doing your first indoor grow. I am also in the process of my first indoor crop and I'm loving it. You will be addicted forever after this. Anyways, your seeds look great so far. Make sure to get them in dirt asap. You should plant them as soon as the root comes out of the seed about 1/4 inch or so. 

You sound like you have wayyy more than enough room for a 400 watt hps. I would section off a 3 foot by 3 foot area for a 400 watt hps. A 400 will grow about 4-6 plants very well. 

Your containers should be at least 1 gallon, 2 gallon are much better. I would also keep the plants reasonably short. Are your familiar with LST? You may want to consider lst or topping to get short bushy plants. Much better for indoor grows than tall christmas trees! I wouldn't get over 3-4 feet tall with a 400 watt hps, especially if you're going to have 4-6 plants in there. They need room to spread out. 

As for fertilizer, I would do my best to acquire anything fox farms. They make really good stuff. Get one for veg and one for flower. 

I think a 400 watt hps will suit what you want to do just fine. The only thing is you need to make your area considerably smaller to focus the lumens on the plants. Other than that, you should be good to go. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 10, 2008)

good luck n1xon will be looking forward to seeing u post pics of your up and coming ladieseace:


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks, Ill be sure to keep everyone updated on the grow 

EDIT: OK the plants were transplanted into grow baskets for now and the setup is a little messy. I have 9 sprouted seedlings and they are under the 400watt HPS. I plan to transplant most the plants to 1 gallon buckets. I also want to LST the plants. 

How soon should I LST? And I have never dont it before so if anyone could walk me through the process that would be helpful.

I also have the 400watt HPS on 24/0 for now and then i plan to turn it to 18/6 when i get my timer programmed.

Also I was trying to make a rough timeline. I was thinking 30 days for vegetation and like 45-60 days for flower. Altogether I want to get this dried and cured by the 13th of July. Is this possible or can yall help me plan better.


----------



## POTDOC (Apr 10, 2008)

id start lst as soon as they get about 5 to6 inches just bend it over very gently you wont a nice arch not a bend do this a little each day untill the plant is as low as you wont it once the plant starts trying to grow back up you can tie it down agine if you wont it to stay even lower hope this is of some some help well  you cant know how long it will take take for the plants bud out with out knowing the strain your set up looks good keep up the good work lol


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

Looks pretty good so far. How close is your light to your plants? You may want to start with your light about 24 inches away from the seedlings as they are easy to kill at this point. Just move the light down a little bit each day until it's about 12-14 inches from the top and you shouldn't have any problems. I would veg for about 20 days and switch to flower. They will double or even triple their height during flowering so if you start with a 15 inch plant, you will end up with a 30-40 inch plant at the end of flower. I would look into lst. That helps to keep your ladies short. Also, have you thought about mylar or panda film to reflect all that lost light back onto your plants? You may want to consider it. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Apr 10, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Looks pretty good so far. How close is your light to your plants? You may want to start with your light about 24 inches away from the seedlings as they are easy to kill at this point. Just move the light down a little bit each day until it's about 12-14 inches from the top and you shouldn't have any problems. I would veg for about 20 days and switch to flower. They will double or even triple their height during flowering so if you start with a 15 inch plant, you will end up with a 30-40 inch plant at the end of flower. I would look into lst. That helps to keep your ladies short. Also, have you thought about mylar or panda film to reflect all that lost light back onto your plants? You may want to consider it. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.



I know about the light i plan to move it down more or move the plants up a bit.. and i thought of the mylar which i will prob do.. and i want to do LST which i have to learn more about.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

Sounds like you have a plan in motion my friend. Panda film is also an option. You can use it to make temporary walls and its lightweight and easy to use. That would keep you from taking your light down and moving it closer to a wall or what not. Search LST on the search engine here on the site and you will see all kinds of examples. that crazy vancouver guy has a good thread on LST that he just posted today. You should check it out. He uses the exact same method I do when I lst. You should definitely check it out. Take care and be safe. Keep us posted.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 10, 2008)

make sure it doesnt get to hot in there- by june that attic will be well over 100 degrees F without adequate cooling remember.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

Trillions has brought up a valid point. Do you have any plans for ventilation when summer comes around? If not, you are going to have serious problems. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Apr 10, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> make sure it doesnt get to hot in there- by june that attic will be well over 100 degrees F without adequate cooling remember.



 Yeah if it gets to hot and I cant get it down up there ill have to move it into a closet down stairs but for now it should be ok.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

As long as you have a plan for when it does get hot, you're in the good. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Apr 10, 2008)

I plan to get a fan up there in like a month when it gets warm out and up there if it becomes too hot to control then i have no choice but to move them down stairs.

I hope to get 6 plants (female). LSD (bushes yay) 

I also have to get some nuts and fertilizer but I am a bit unsure what I should get that I can pick up at a home depot or something.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

A fan will help a tiny bit but not very much if the room temps are really high. You will probably end up moving them downstairs. As for nutes, anything fox farms is great stuff. I'm not sure that Home Depot will have it though. You can get it online though. Take care and be safe.


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Apr 10, 2008)

Well I was going to get it online but it is a lot of money in delivery and if I can get something that will do okay I will get it at the store by me. I plan on doing more advanced grows when I get good but for now I just want to get by and make some nice plants.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

Just stay away from Miracle Grow and you should be fine. I have seen lots of bad results with mg nutes. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Apr 10, 2008)

Okay Thanks but dose anyone have a good one i should use?


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

There are many brands of nutes out there. Fox Farms tends to be one of the better ones so I don't really know what other brand name to recommed as I've always used fox farms. You may really want to consider picking some up, if at all possible. You will be well rewarded in the end, I'm sure. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 11, 2008)

hi nixon glad to see you got some pics up :tokie:


> Just stay away from Miracle Grow and you should be fine


i am using miracle grow water soluble all purpose feed at the minute and it doesnt seem to be doing my plants any harm ,,,npk is 15-30-15 ,,,,just my opinion i hope it helps ,,,eace:


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Apr 11, 2008)

Well I use to use it when I grew outside and it didn't do so bad if you went easy on it. But is there is a better one that I could use I would rather use that one. Either way it is better than nothing.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Apr 13, 2008)

hey bro wish you had more pics for me but just keep them moist but not too moist when popping open a seed has quite a bit of water saved up in that shell to use so just do it when it needs it and just give it time also dont water too fastly cuz it can sometimes tip the plant over when it is very lil so yea but im sure you have it all under control just no nutes for a while and very careful watering and you should be on your way man


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanx bro. Is there anything i should know about or get ready for the future weeks?


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Apr 13, 2008)

maybe just transplanting in a couple weeks but thats about it looks like you got it done


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanx mang ill update everyone a little latter.


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Apr 14, 2008)

OK time for update. We have a total of 9 plants. They are all around 2" maybe a little more, But one is not growing very much and you probably cant see it. They have been under the light for about 4 days now, and here are the pictures of them. Tell me if Im looking good.


----------



## sillysara (Apr 14, 2008)

lookn good nixon


----------



## smokybear (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks good so far. I would've only put one seed per pot though. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Apr 15, 2008)

I would have also but I didn&#8217;t have enough pots and I didn&#8217;t do them my bud did and I told him after it was too late but when we transplant we will probably separate them.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 15, 2008)

Look pretty good. Perhaps a little stretched but they look like they will turn into monsters in time.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Apr 16, 2008)

try to get the light a bit lower if you can without it raising the heat too high to minimize the stretching and yes in the future only one per pot but other than that they look beautiful man great job


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah ill try moving them down a bit. Anything else you think i should do.


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorry for no updates lately guys.. 

Well I had a few problems and had to move my grow to another house XD.. The plants were stunned a bit and burnt from the light.. So they took an extra few weeks to get back into it.. 
They are all about 1.5 feet tall and in 3 gallon buckets under a 400watt HPS.. (Is it me or my electric bill went up 95$ because of that light?) 

Anyways I&#8217;m about 3 weeks being on my schedule because of all that but I&#8217;m in a better place now and the plants are look-in really healthy and the LST worked great.. 

I&#8217;ll have pics for you guys soon to check them out and i moved them into flower yesterday


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jun 15, 2008)

ok here  are the pics of the plants i took 2 days ago before we started flower.. 

let me know if you see something or have any ideas on what i should do..


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jun 15, 2008)

Someone give me some pointers


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 15, 2008)

I never knew Nixon smoked lol. Great job


----------



## stoner (Jun 15, 2008)

id say they are looking great


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 15, 2008)

lookin good,next step 4 you will be determining the sex. if you just flipped..you should see their hairs or seed testicles within the next week or 2.


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jun 15, 2008)

thanks guys ill be sure to keep an eye out.. 

i moved them into flower 5 days ago.. and i think i see hairs on 3 of them but still not totally sure

is there anything i should do to make my grow go better.. 

and what yield do you guys think i'm looking at?


----------



## DomsChron (Jun 18, 2008)

You are doing fine. As aurora Indicas Dad said, keep a look out for the balls.

Let us see a few pics of these so called hairs! And also, if you have 9 bagseed plants, factor out the males so 4 or 5 females, and about 2 gallon pots and a 400 watt hps so uhh, 200-250g i'd say.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 18, 2008)

Great looking hot girls. Keep up the green thumb.


----------



## dannyt70 (Jun 18, 2008)

nixon you should be giving us pointers man so beautiful noce work man


----------



## HMGanja (Jun 18, 2008)

That bill should not have went up $95!  A 400w HPS should cost _roughly_ $20/month on an 18/6 schedule depending on where you live and the price of elec.

  BTW: Nice looking plants you got there.  If they are anything like the bagseed we get aroung my way, you might end up tieing them buggers down depending on how much height you have.  I have grew out some bag-seed quiet a few times and they triple in height after flowering. Heavy sativa.  Also, flowering time is the time to NOT let your temps get out of control.  You do not want fluffy/airey buds that weigh nothing and take forever to prune.  Ask me how I know....  Good growin, keep it up.


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jun 23, 2008)

okay everyone time for a update.. ill get pics very soon.. 

turns out we have 4 males and 4 females.. 

so not bad.. atleast all the bigger plants were females.. XD

i water when needed and i keep the temp around 76-80 at nite and 81-94 during the day when it gets to hot i turn on the exaust.. and try to keep it at a steady temp of 81-85 all day, the plants seem to like the higher temps.. 

so thats about it.. all the same stuff just 4 fems that look great and are about 2'6" - 3' tall all LST.. i have them on light nutes of my own blend.. they seem to like it it is high in nitrogen, so any help will be appreciated..


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jun 23, 2008)

Well here we go every one i just pruned my plants and took many pics 

As you all know i have 4 wonderful fems

1.) Amity is a healthy 35" tall

2.) Stemie is a nice 32.5" tall

3.) Ciarra is a short 24.5" on her tallest cola

4.) Begorrah is 31" tall

---------------

Pics--

1. Amity full
2. Amity's top
3. Begorrah full
4. Begorrah's top
5. Ciarra full
6. Ciarra's top
7. Stemie full
8. Stemie's top
9. Full Canopy
10. One of the colas
11. another one of the colas
12. cool lookin bud

--------

i hope you enjoyed the pics of the plants and please give some feed back..


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jun 24, 2008)

HMGanja said:
			
		

> That bill should not have went up $95!  A 400w HPS should cost _roughly_ $20/month on an 18/6 schedule depending on where you live and the price of elec.



yeah thats what i was thinking but it costed me about 50 on eletric.. then the dilivery fee was another 20 so all together it cane out to be 70


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 24, 2008)

:fid: :watchplant: :joint: :guitar: :bump: :bolt: :afroweed: :bongin: Dam bro they all look like one big forest. Nice very nice looking ladies.


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah they are i need to get a better camera tho so i can take some better pics.. 

the plants seem to be doing ok with no trouble..

i razed the light up again about 6 inches from the tallest cola..


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jun 25, 2008)

ok i'm starting to have some trouble with those little flies XD dam then yo hell


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice looking grow

Can't remember the name of the things but I used to use yellow sticky cards to control flies in my inside grows.
They are about 8"x4"
Hang them around your plants
The flies are attracted to the colour and get stuck real tight.

1 word of warning though

Don't get  2 close your self

You may well get stuck also

not sayin how I know 

but I have cursed n cursed on more than 1 time in these situations

lol


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jun 25, 2008)

flypaper sounds like a good ideas ill give it some thought.. thank you very much for the help


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok were still looking good.. 

so today when i was watering the girls.. i measured there stems and stemie is like  2 inches around lol.. 

and is as wondering if there is anything i can do to the plants now to make the bud development better or more potent ?


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jun 26, 2008)

i was checking the plants out today and saw that the leaves are turning a bit lighter green and some are turning down at the ends.. i dunno if this is because of not watering enough or to much ... 

i water them once at 8am, 2pm and at 7pm with .5L (1 PT) 9 ounces

so i water them each 3 times a day they seem to need the water.. 

but should i just give them all the water in the beginning of the day.. 

how should i fix up my watering times?


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jun 27, 2008)

Any one wanna help me out ?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 27, 2008)

Make sure they need the water! Your plants can and will droop if you give them to much it is a sign of root rot. As big as your plants are i am sure they are going through a lot of water but make sure they have some dry time. If the soil is wet don't water. Your roots need air too!


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jun 28, 2008)

thank you very much rogue ill be sure to keep an eye on that.. and try to water only when needed


----------



## stoner (Jun 29, 2008)

i hear it helps them if you water them later in the day becuz when they sleep they gather water, and store it.


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jun 29, 2008)

k thanks ill try it


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jun 29, 2008)

hey my friend said that i could have fungus or mold at the bottom of the pots because of the root rot. Can that be true and if so how will i b able to tell?
If any1 could give me some help or things i should be looking for i would like it.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't think you are at point were you need to worry about mold. But, the easiest way to kill mold is to take away the extra moisture. If you make sure your not over watering it will take care of itself. On my grow I have to be extra careful about over watering because my lights make no heat so the water doesn't evaporate much. I am always riding the line of to much water LOL! Just make sure that they are not soggy all the time and they should perk back up.


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jul 3, 2008)

they are looking good so far ill be sure to get some pics and a good update this weekend..


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 3, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks i should have pics up with a full update tomorrow


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jul 11, 2008)

Okay its time for the update.. 

Well firsts things first, the plants have been doing good. But we had a little problem with heat for 2 days, and it got to 105 in the room and the plants didn't like that to much. After that we then flushed the soil on them and let the soil dry for 3 days. They now look better these pics are taken as we were flushing them a few days ago.

As of now the plants have been in flower for 4 weeks and are doing good.

--------

1.) Amity is our biggest at 44" tall

2.) Stemie is doing good at 39" tall

3.) Ciarra is our smallest but is a nice bush she is at 32" tall

4.) Begorrah is looking real nice at 37" tall

--------

Pics--

1. Amity full
2. Amity's top
3. Amity's center
4. Amity's top cola
5. Begorrah full
6. Begorrah center
7. Ciarra full
8. Ciarra top
9. Ciarra buds
10. Stemie full
11. Stemie top

Thanks everyone for taking the time to check up on the grow..  ill be happy to here your comments.


----------



## akirahz (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow they look shockingly similar to mine, but my last one is bag seed as well, perhaps they are the same strain? even the long hairs and leafs closely resemble mine, accept well yours are jolly green giants compared to my dinky thing  

Nice setup, i wouldnt of used HPS for vegging though, but it looks like it worked great for you, i hear the orange spectrum raise the possibility of getting males-- i dont know about any statistics reguarding any testing though, but alot of people swear using 6500k helps the female ratio.

Great pics as well


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jul 11, 2008)

Well i'm in NY so i dunno if you got the same stuff i got XD.. 

and i think my ratio was okay .. i grew 8 and got 4 and 4.. so that ant bad im happy with the way these 4 are goin.. sux tho that the other 4 were males and 2 of those were so nice


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jul 12, 2008)

okay well when i was watering today i started to see yellow leaves again.. some of them turn yellow and just fall off and some of them have black and yellow dots.. and not some of them are turning black and crispy at the ends.. 

i flushed all the soil and they looked a bit better after that but all this keeps going.. i'm going to give it some nitrogen to see how they react to that.. 

but if anyone can help with this i would love it .. also most of those gnats have gone away and i'm going to put some course sand on top to flush them out..


----------



## someguy (Jul 12, 2008)

as mine get farther and farther, i just just as much anticipation for the next guy as i do my own. looking good brrrrrooooooo


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jul 13, 2008)

thanks but i still am having a problem with the leaves .. someone give me some tips


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 13, 2008)

It looks like they just need a good feeding man. 
Honestly.

It looks like they are in a few weeks flower and are getting hungry.I would check the ph first before feeding though. 

It should be between 6.3 and 7.0 for soil. Make sure that the ph is right and if it is then you should give em something to eat.


----------



## Abso (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, I'm amazed at how big they are in those pots!


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jul 14, 2008)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> It looks like they just need a good feeding man.
> Honestly.
> 
> It looks like they are in a few weeks flower and are getting hungry.I would check the ph first before feeding though.
> ...



yeah i gave them a good feeding and they are lookin ok for now.. we will see in a week or so how they are doin



			
				Abso said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm amazed at how big they are in those pots!



Yeah there in 2 gallon pots so i think thats about right for that space.. if i had them in 5 gallon pots i think i could have gotten them to like 6 feet..


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 14, 2008)

Just checkin back man. Things are lookin great, good luck.


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jul 14, 2008)

thanks man ill be sure to keep y'all updated


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jul 15, 2008)

ok so i went to home depot today to get some course sand to put on top of the soil to try to weed out the rest of those gnats hope that works..


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Aug 3, 2008)

sorry for the long w8 on the update.. 

We have recently made a grow tent in the basement.. and moved all the plants down there.. 

They are looking good and should be done with in a week or two.. 

They are starting to burn tho around the buds on the leaves.. not sure what that is from.. the temps down there are 67.8 - 76.3 depends.. but we have stopped the nutrients but i'm not sure what else to do.. 

any help would be helpful and i will give a full update tomorrow with pics


----------



## Abso (Aug 3, 2008)

Leaves are probably just showing their age, happens every harvest.

But you probably know what that looks like, .


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

Wakenbake is right buddie.. MY Sativas have been drinking so much water that I have had to water them twice a day & yesterday was only 94.


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks guys.. 

I cant find the cord for my camera to get the pics on the pc.. 

But the plants are doing good i water them once a day with distilled water.. 

the hairs are showing a bit of a change to brown and orange but not enough to tell.. 

Ill try to get those pics up soon..

I'm looking forward to the harvest


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sounds good buddie.


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Aug 7, 2008)

OK i think its time for a pic update.. 

Everything looks like its going good in flower as u know we moved the room to the basement because its like 10 degrees cooler down there.. 

The only problem that i see on the plants is that the leaves are a little crispy in places but other than that its doing fine.. we have about an estimated 2 weeks left on flowering and i can start to see some brown hairs on the bottom smaller buds.. We gave the plants there last Nitrogen and Nutrients blast and are just w8ting for crop time.. 

So enjoy the pics.. there a bit scattered around..


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

Getting close to harvest buddie


----------



## Abso (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks like candy!  ****ing delicious.


----------



## someguy (Aug 8, 2008)

wwwhhhhooooooaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!! its a magical forest


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Aug 9, 2008)

haha i knew u guys would like thos pics


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 9, 2008)

omg those pics are turning me on!!! lol can't wait to see the final product


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Aug 10, 2008)

Lol yeah they are looking better every day ill take some when we are on week 9 of flower..


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Aug 11, 2008)

three more days till 9 weeks of flower and looking good.. buds are getting more dense and starting to change colors.  ill get more pics in 3 days


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Aug 19, 2008)

Sorry i'm a bit late on the pics.. but i have pics from the 14th, 9th week of flower.

The plants seem to doing good.. i can see the buds starting to get bigger and change a bit the hairs are about at 50%

Temp 73.6F 
Humidity 50% 

So here are the pics.. there a bit mixed


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2008)

now thats bud porn haha, very nice nixon.... well i got some catching up to do on this thread, looks great man keep it up.


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Aug 19, 2008)

haha yeah its been a long time on this thread... spent a lot of time on these girls

but i had to cut one down and salvage the good buds after discovering mold on her main cola.. after i dried it out for some reason it dried completely out in a day and lost all its weight and density.. but ima try it out after i cure it and see what i can get out of this one looks like i only got 2oz stemie

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30068
to my sick plant thread ^^

ill have new pics up in a day or 2..


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 19, 2008)

SOOOO  tasty buddy


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Aug 19, 2008)

haha thanx

Stemmie was a tasty bud tasted like mint.. Smelled like mint.. I only got like 2 ounces of good bud from her and the rest is moldy i plan on making iso hash out of that and putting it on the other buds.. 

Im curing the big buds in a jar but it got so dry so fast so im doing orange peels to try to get the moisture back in them.. I smoked all the smaller buds and the shake.. and its a good smoke.. 

I took some small buds off of one of the other plants.. they looks like there almost done most of the hairs are brown and the trecs are almost all turned..

Im prob gunna let one of the plants go for another day or 2 and the other 2 for a week more.. 

Ill post up the pics of Stemie yield and ill post up some before harvest and after harvest pics for the other ones.. :0


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

N1XON said:
			
		

> haha thanx
> 
> Stemmie was a tasty bud tasted like mint.. Smelled like mint.. I only got like 2 ounces of good bud from her and the rest is moldy i plan on making iso hash out of that and putting it on the other buds..
> 
> ...


 

When I buy my oz from the club... I go to the cigar shop & pick up a Humidafier for a couple of bucks.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

Will wait for pictures.lol


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Aug 20, 2008)

hahaah no doubt bro


----------



## Sexologist420 (Aug 20, 2008)

DAMN!!! nice grow man.  Im growing some bagseed my self but im doing it micro styles haha.  CHeck it out.

Pce


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 20, 2008)

Impressive! Hard to believe it's bagseed 
Nice work... That proves bagseed isn't always a hermie 
Well done! Have a good smoke!


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah bag seed isn't that bad the only thing is u never know what ur growing and ****... 

The one plant i cut down smells like minty weed kinda weird.. 

But i'm just hopping my other girls produce denser buds when they are dried.. 

The stuff from this plant dried over night and left weird buds lol.. but its still a good smoke different from the **** u can get around here..


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 20, 2008)

when are you going to harvest there buddy!!!


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Aug 21, 2008)

Today is week 10 WOoooo.. I'm going to look them plants ova and prob harvest 1 or 2 of them them.. if one plant needs more time ill give it to her

Ill post up some pics later and all the harvest pics


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok so i harvested 2 of the plants and they are drying now.. i have pics but cant find the cord right now so ill do that latter.. But i left the last plant in there prob gonna harvest that one on Friday.. 

I have been drying my buds and cant figure out how to make them more solid.. all my buds become to airy and fluffy.. if someone could help me on that a little it would help..

I have just been cutting each stem on the plant and hanging them upside down in the closet in the dark.. the closet is about 75c so i don't think thats a problem.. is there anything i can do to make my buds more solid


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ask Slowmo77 or 4u2smoke they both harvest & cure top notch..

Need pictures buddy..


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Aug 26, 2008)

allright i sure will thanks buddy


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2008)

PICS!!!!!!!!!! cant wait to see them buds man..


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah ima try to get them up a bit later but don't worry i have a few good pics of some drying buds


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jul 1, 2009)

so im back


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jul 1, 2009)

OK so i am back.. 

i started out my season with 4 bag seeds in 2 gallon pots out side a week b4 june.. then ended up getting messed up by wild life lol.. so now i am starting a new batch.. 

i have 15 seeds germing.. 

not really sure if im going to have enough time to grow given its july 1st and there not even in soil yet..

going to try to get 20-30 plants growing outside after starting them indoors.. 

if you guys have any helpfull tips to try to get the plants to grow faster or better let me know


----------

